# Christmas Giveaway - BOSS PLOW OF YOUR CHOICE



## BOSS_JG (Jan 5, 2011)

To celebrate the Christmas Season, one lucky customer will be the winner of a brand new BOSS Snowplow of his or her choosing.

To enter the contest visit this link: http://info.bossplow.com/ultimate-ch...ource=Plowsite

Registration is now open. Make sure to read the Official Rules for all of the details regarding this giveaway. Registrations must be received no later than 8am CST on 12/24/11.

Good Luck to all and Merry Christmas from THE BOSS SNOWPLOW!


----------



## srl28 (Jan 2, 2006)

Link didn't work. Nice Contest tho!!


----------



## BOSS_JG (Jan 5, 2011)

Try out this link: http://info.bossplow.com/ultimate-christmas-giveway/
or visit www.bossplow.com and click on the link on the main page


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

Awesome!

Thanks Boss! Merry Christmas!


----------



## ranger88den (Sep 4, 2007)

Yes, Thank you Boss, that's a very generous offer.


----------



## CAT 245ME (Sep 10, 2006)

BOSS_JG;1386050 said:


> To celebrate the Christmas Season, one lucky customer will be the winner of a brand new BOSS Snowplow of his or her choosing.
> 
> To enter the contest visit this link: http://info.bossplow.com/ultimate-ch...ource=Plowsite
> 
> ...


I tried entering, I went threw step one fine but on step two it said I had to hit the "Like" button for Facebook, I'm not a member of Facebook and am not gonna join just to enter a contest. It wouldn't let me continue to step three.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

If i dont win im going to be pissed.


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

THEGOLDPRO;1386511 said:


> If i dont win im going to be pissed.


If I don't win I'm selling all my boss stuff. If you own their product there's no reason you shouldnt automatically win a free one! lolpayup:salute:


----------



## EdNewman (Jan 27, 2004)

Yay Boss! I have 4 and love them. Sadly I also have one Meyer and just bought another. Boss should make a mini 2" receiver mount to compete with Meyers home plow.


----------



## GSORK (Dec 6, 2003)

A pull plow would be nice


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

Sport or Standard Duty on a newer 1500? Decisions decisions.


----------



## BOSS_JG (Jan 5, 2011)

CAT 245ME;1386495 said:


> I tried entering, I went threw step one fine but on step two it said I had to hit the "Like" button for Facebook, I'm not a member of Facebook and am not gonna join just to enter a contest. It wouldn't let me continue to step three.


If you made it past step 1 and you should have received a Thank You for entering email. Liking the Facebook page is optional. Good Luck!!


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

just entered, hopefully i win. my truck has been diein for a direct lift plow with a hinge in the middle and flared wings!


----------



## Red02F250 (Nov 7, 2011)

Entered! I would certainly like to ditch the yellow one I've got for a nice shiny Boss that "bends" in the middle. Oh, and a red plow on a red truck just makes sense; looks like I'll have to re-paint the spreader to match. Thanks Boss for the opportunity to win!


----------



## QuickPlow (Feb 4, 2009)

Well i din't win. That contest was rigged. lol I think boss should have another give away contest on news years eve. New year, new plow!! makes good sense to me!


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

I entered. I never win.


----------

